# Do you carry an umbrella with you when it rains in ACNH?



## Aliya (Jun 24, 2020)

In past AC games, I've never carried an umbrella with me when it rains since it takes up a spot within our very limited pocket size (how did we ever survive lol).

Since ACNH has way more pocket space compared to past titles, I sometimes remember to grab my umbrella and carry it around with me if I'm not doing something else on my island. The rain in this game is really well done too so it's nice to immerse myself and relax while I play AC.

Do you carry an umbrella with you when it rains in ACNH? Did you in previous games?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 24, 2020)

yes recently because it's been raining more often. i rarely remember carrying on new leaf too lol there's just never enough space and i'm always holding a coffee.


----------



## xTech (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't use it too much, but if i'm about to do a trade with someone or have a friend visit my island, then I like to dress up my character and use a matching umbrella if it's raining. It would be cool if an umbrella did have a small use though, like if you went outside when it was raining and stayed idle for a couple seconds without an umbrella, then your character would start to shiver.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 24, 2020)

Yep! I really like the leaf umbrella


----------



## Plume (Jun 24, 2020)

I try to change my outfit every day, and I'll usually choose a matching umbrella if it's raining.


----------



## violixir (Jun 24, 2020)

I don’t, but thats because I have outfit on my wand with a rain hat, rain coat, and rain boots. I also don’t have too much inventory space since I’m working on my island rn. I used an umbrella in New Leaf, though, so I guess I’m the opposite of some of y’all.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 24, 2020)

I used to in previous games, but I haven't in New Horizons. It just seems like a hassle.


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

i do! i don’t do it everytime but i’ll mainly do it once i’ve done my daily tasks and don’t need my other tools equipped ;u;


----------



## cheezu (Jun 24, 2020)

To be honest, no.
Also, because I frequently sell stuff, I'm always worried I'll sell a crucial item of my inventory by mistake. Also the reason I don't carry wands.


----------



## rezberri (Jun 24, 2020)

i imagine when i find an umbrella i really like, it'll just be in my pocket all the time. but rn i only use an umbrella sometimes since im not a fan of any ive come across so im watching. and waiting. for The Umbrella.

edit: since getting the Ladybug Umbrella from the Bug Off i have been using it whenever possible. it is, magnificent. thank u acnh.


----------



## Pintuition (Jun 24, 2020)

Initially I did but it rains almost everyday now and I just want to wear different outfits! Now I only carry one if I'm in a fruity outfit or if it matches really well!


----------



## axo (Jun 24, 2020)

I haven't really found an umbrella I like to look of, so I just go without it most of the time.


----------



## Forthefunofit (Jun 24, 2020)

I don’t 
I walk around in the rain with normal clothes like frog villagers 
I see the appeal but I just don’t bother carrying one around


----------



## AstralFirework (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't bother. I do have an umbrella that is perfectly coordinated to my outfit, but I don't know if I can justify it taking up a whole space in my inventory.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

only when I’m taking pictures, if it doesn’t effect gameplay, it ain’t worth it


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 24, 2020)

I try to but then I be needing to do other things like terraforming or digging up fossils.


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes, but I might stop.... I have almost ever in-game umbrella, so it's becoming a problem for my storage


----------



## Nami (Jun 24, 2020)

I like to carry one, it's cute. Sometimes yes you cant hold it if you're doing things, but it's nice for just walking around and furniture arrangement. I wish my villagers did so more often, I'm not a fan of the rain gear. It mostly looks bad and doesnt match them at all.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 24, 2020)

I would if my inventory wasn't so full all the items. Most of them it's just shovels and flowers. Maybe when my town is more develop I would carry one around


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't. But I should, since the pole still takes up one of my spots in the tool ring.


----------



## Luxen (Jun 24, 2020)

I've only carried one a few times. I usually prefer to just walk around with one of my tools equipped instead due to my inventory getting full pretty fast.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 24, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> I don't. But I should, since the pole still takes up one of my spots in the tool ring.


I was thinking the other day that I don't need my pole or ladder anymore and yet they still stay in my pockets. I could carry an umbrella but it isn't like we can get sick or anything.


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 24, 2020)

violixir said:


> I don’t, but thats because I have outfit on my wand with a rain hat, rain coat, and rain boots. I also don’t have too much inventory space since I’m working on my island rn. I used an umbrella in New Leaf, though, so I guess I’m the opposite of some of y’all.


Same  

I do sometimes use a cute umbrella. Should do more often as rain outfit is not cute


----------



## Alicia (Jun 24, 2020)

I use an umbrella sometimes, but not much. It depends on what I'm doing on my island.
If I'm terraforming or decorating I won't, but if I'm just running around talking to villagers I might use one.
I really like the frog and bear umbrellas though, they are cute.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes, I do. 

I used them sometimes in New Leaf, but I find myself using them basically every time it rains in New Horizons. I try to coordinate the color or pattern with the clothing my character is wearing in some way, whenever possible.


----------



## RoseSilverpen (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't, because I carry a magic wand on me and have a complete rain outfit with rain hat, coat, pants, and boots all in blue. Also a fish pochette because of extras from the fishing tourney... also, since Coelacanths are no longer time-locked, I'm always fishing in the rain for the rare fish


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 24, 2020)

I haven't so far, though I like to collect the umbrellas just for my catalog because of how pretty they are. Maybe I'll find one I really like and use it? Idk. I suppose I could make inventory space for it if I stopped carrying all my extra fences around and settled on one stack of fruit at all times. I like the idea of putting a rain outfit on the wand, but then I realize I'd have to carry the wand around...


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 24, 2020)

I always have one in my pockets but I don’t always use it. If I’m busy doing stuff it gets tiring to switch to other tools constantly. But I use it if I’m just walking around visit villagers


----------



## udinafrog (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes, i usually do, since there are so many umbrellas and I like to use them. But sometimes I just wear rain clothes.


----------



## Asarena (Jun 24, 2020)

I always carried an umbrella when it was raining in previous games, and I was doing it in New Horizons as well, but now I've gotten kind of lazy and haven't been bothering as much.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 24, 2020)

I do sometimes, but if I'm working on my island I'll just sometimes but on rain gear instead


----------



## AureliaErin (Jun 24, 2020)

I used to carry them round in Wild World all the time. However, since I’ve been a lot more active in New Horizons, trying to complete different projects around my island and such, I always forget! I do have an outfit registered on my wand for rain though - mainly because my sweet boy Wade gave me a raincoat that matched the pink wellies that I already had in my inventory - and I often just put that on


----------



## Corrie (Jun 24, 2020)

Nah, I'm never holding one in my pockets so I'd have to go to my storage specifically for that and I'm too lazy lol.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 24, 2020)

Only when I have visitors or I’m visiting someone and it’s raining


----------



## sleepless (Jun 24, 2020)

yup i coordinate with the rainy day outfit i’m wearing! i just really love the sound the rain makes against the umbrella ️


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 24, 2020)

almost never, i don't care too much and will be using other tools so there's not any point in doing it anyway.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 24, 2020)

I attempted to since some of the umbrellas are very pretty, but every time I need a tool to do something, I end up having to select the umbrella anew and that quickly became kind of a hassle. I don't think I ever play without ending up needing to use a tool for more than two minutes, so now whenever it rains I'm just putting on a hat and rain coat. I have to admit though, I much prefer the look of a nice umbrella.


----------



## Barney (Jun 24, 2020)

Nope.

I wear a rain hat.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 24, 2020)

Nah, I don't use it anyway because I'm always doing something. I don't roleplay in the game.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 24, 2020)

I do. It's in the last spot on the top row of my pockets. I keep a somewhat generic one that fits lots of outfits, but I will swap it out to coordinate with outfits.


----------



## mitfy (Jun 24, 2020)

i don't carry an umbrella anymore to free a slot in my inventory, but i have a cute wand outfit that i put on when it rains, red raincoat/boots/hat and red retro shades


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 24, 2020)

Did in previous games, I don't in New Horizons.
Probably because previous games felt like a second life, but Horizons are so basic in everything other than terraforming that it's just a city planning simulator masked with animal crossing looks.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 24, 2020)

i try to, but i often have to switch it for tools when my doing my daily rounds


----------



## Pondo (Jun 24, 2020)

I used to in the first two months of the game, but I have a wand outfit with the rain gear. And, because I love green, it’s entirely green.
Umbrellas are just another thing to collect now.  

Though I also didn’t use one often in NL, I always used one in the GC game. Weird how habits change.


----------



## dino (Jun 24, 2020)

yes, because it makes such cute sounds and is so fun to spin, haha. i really want more handheld interactive items, so this is one of the few ways i can experience that joy still


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jun 24, 2020)

no, i'm usually doing something that requires me to have something equipped lol. i'm also too damn lazy LMAO


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Sometimes, but 90% of the time I wear rain gear whenever it rains on my island. For some reason, I cared dressing up according to the weather but not when I played New Leaf.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 24, 2020)

I like the aesthetic of it...and I would if it was considered a clothing accessory or something...but I can't bring myself to give up a slot in my inventory for it. And I also usually have a tool like the fishing rod or net out when I'm wandering my island.


----------



## marea (Jun 24, 2020)

No, and i also never did in nl! but it is cute so i might try in the future.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 24, 2020)

Sometimes I do! Especially if it matches my outfit, the umbrellas can make it extra cute.


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 24, 2020)

I usually forget that umbrellas exist but if I had more inventory space and wasn't doing construction work i totally would use my bear umbrella >_< its just too cute


----------



## FishHead (Jun 24, 2020)

No my tools take up that space instead, however I do like the sound the rain makes when hitting the umbrella.


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 24, 2020)

Actually no.
I usually run everywhere with rod or net to catch fishes or bugs, I need my pole or ladder as well so... no. I've never used umbrella.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 24, 2020)

Nopee lol I don't carry umbrellas irl either despite living in the UK  It's a bad habit but I just use a jacket, hoodie or my backpack if I'm caught in the rain


----------



## Brandelis (Jun 24, 2020)

I always have one in my inventory, though not favourited on the tool ring. It does seem to rain quite a lot on my island so it’s nice for the immersion of it all


----------



## amylsp (Jun 24, 2020)

No, I have a wand outfit for the rain that has a rain hat. I do love some of the umbrellas though.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 24, 2020)

Never.

Why would I?
It's not really raining, and I'm not being drenched.


----------



## Madrox6 (Jun 24, 2020)

No. I've bought a bunch of cute umbrellas, but I never remember them or have the inventory space. I really only get them out when friends are visiting


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 24, 2020)

No but I do wear a straw umbrella hat like my grandma used to!


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jun 24, 2020)

I carry it every day. It rains on my island more than it’s sunny


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah I do I have lots in my house


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't. I just never feel the need to have an umbrella with me, even though I do have some in storage, since I never end up using it.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 25, 2020)

Really depends on my mood. I love all the different umbrellas, but sometimes it gets old having to constantly swap it out. I wish you could just "wear" it like a piece of clothing that would automatically appear back into your hand whenever you put your tools away.


----------



## Duckling (Jun 29, 2020)

I sometime do! I think it’s cute, especially when I’m just spending time on my island, collecting shells or just doing something that doesn’t require the use of my other tools. I don’t mind the space it takes up either, I think it has replaced my watering can? And it’s not a hassle to just go to my pockets to use the cab anyways! I also like taking pictures with the umbrella! Its been raining a lot lately too, which is also pretty cool!


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 29, 2020)

yeah, I do. makes me feel cozy or something lol, don’t know how to explain it <3


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Not really, I just use the raincoat I equipped from the wand.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 29, 2020)

Never bothered in any of the games. If there was a reason to, say like your villager would shiver and sneeze (and thus stop you mid-motion) I would.


----------



## OLoveLy (Jun 29, 2020)

No, I like to walk with Lily without a umbrella.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 29, 2020)

I have bought a few umbrellas, but I never really used them and it's just taking up storage space. I dunno. It's the complete opposite of me in real life. I always bring  a foldable one with me rain or shine.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't right now but I think in the far future, when my town is more developed and I don't really need my tools anymore, I'll probably start carrying one. I love the panda one ^_^


----------



## WynterFrost (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm doing too many things like fishing or bug catching to keep an umbrella at the moment


----------



## wolfie1 (Jun 29, 2020)

I carry an umbrella as soon as I'm done hitting all my rocks and digging up fossils.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 29, 2020)

Since we have more than enough space, I like to carry one to make it more realistic. Otherwise, when I have to use some tool, I do not carry one but I wear appropiate clothes (coat, rain hat, boots...).


----------



## niconii (Jun 29, 2020)

Nope! I carry a lot of random stuff around so I really need all the space I can get haha ;;


----------



## spaceapple (Jun 29, 2020)

Of course - I don’t want to get rained on.  

Has anyone else given one of their frogs an umbrella? I noticed that Tad never uses one, but I wanted to give him the froggy umbrella because I thought it would be so cute. Then he said something along the lines of “I don’t really use these. I mean, look at me.”

I did give Maple the bear umbrella and she uses it and it’s adooooorable


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2020)

No, it's annoying causes it's basically a tool so when I switch around I always get to that D:


----------



## justina (Jun 29, 2020)

Sometimes! I just recently added a raincoat outfit to my wand outfits for the rain


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 29, 2020)

I always carry one, but wish it would be part of the outfit... as soon as I use a different tool, I often forget to reequip it.


----------



## ceribells (Jun 29, 2020)

I always have in other AC games, and did at the beginning of NH. But I recently started using a wand, and have an outfit set up with a rain hat and rain boots. It's just more convenient.

I always felt bad having to put my umbrella away to dig, hit rocks, fish, etc. Like my character was just getting doused anyway   
There are umbrellas I love and sit in my storage, but the rain gear makes more sense for me.


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 29, 2020)

I love to because the designs are so nice, I especially love the strawberry one. But I find they constantly get in the way.


----------



## lana. (Jun 29, 2020)

In past games I also never carried an umbrella, I thought it was a waste.  Now when I don't need to save my inventory space I carry one.


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jun 29, 2020)

I think it’s super cute to walk around with an umbrella when it rains but most of the time I have too much stuff to do so there’s no point in wasting the space. Sometimes I’ll put on a raincoat and rain boots and a rain hat, but usually I just don’t even bother with any of it, it’s not like it affects your characters at all


----------



## SirSean (Jun 29, 2020)

Almost never gotta save that precious inventory space for hoarding other stuff


----------



## PoptartPresident (Jun 29, 2020)

If they find a way for me to have an umbrella without it taking up space in my inventory, I'd totally do it more often.


----------



## Iris_T (Jun 29, 2020)

Weirdly in New Leaf I always got one in my inventory but in this game I get my pockets full of crap super quick and I always prefer to leave the umbrella in storage...


----------



## Snek (Jun 29, 2020)

Nope! Rain is cool feature in this game. Your clothes have a "wet" look without an umbrella and plus I love rain IRL so its a good way to have fun without soaking my own clothes.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jun 29, 2020)

Most of the time, yes. I can't afford to be getting soaked.

Of course, when using tools, a rain hat and clothes come in handy too.

I mean, I don't like rain IRL, so why should my villager have to put up with it?!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 29, 2020)

I want to but I'm always switching out tools so the umbrella doesn't stay out long.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 29, 2020)

If I'm not using any other tools then I'll usually carry an umbrella. Though sometimes I forget about it.


----------



## sunchild (Jun 29, 2020)

i whip out a tool every 10 seconds in the game so i don't carry an umbrella even though some of them are really cute. i opt to just wear my rain outfit with my rain hat so that it keeps me "dry"


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 29, 2020)

I normally just wear a tulip hat!!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 30, 2020)

I have a rain outfit that includes a raincoat and hat so in my head that replaces the umbrella for now. I'm in winter now so no rain when I get to spring I'll likely start carrying an umbrella I was mostly using the outfit only because I only went on to do my daily things as I was busy with university.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)

Nope, never carried an umbrella in past AC games and don’t really carry one in ACNH either.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 30, 2020)

I don’t because I feel it takes up a space not that my pockets are ever full?? Buuut I do collect all umbrellas this must be a catalogue perfectionist thing they are super cute though. Always feel like umbrellas have been well designed in all animal crossing games.


----------



## SandiBeaches (Jun 30, 2020)

I do, except when I'm wearing my frog costume


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 30, 2020)

If I'm making rainy screenshots with my player character in them, then yes. If not, nope.


----------



## DinoTown (Jun 30, 2020)

I have a rain outfit stored on my want, coat, boots hat and all... so no, I don't. It's an extra item in my inventory that I don't need to be taking up a slot, will never remember to put on anyway and my avatar is already nice and dry in her head-to-toe waterproof so.


----------



## courtky (Jun 30, 2020)

I do sometimes if I have one on me or the space to go grab one, but mostly I don't because I'm lazy. I feel really awkward when I don't have one though and my villagers all have one lol


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 30, 2020)

It bothers me a little if I'm not dressed for the weather. I usually don't care if I'm doing daily chores in my own town but if I'm taking pictures in the rain I have to go grab an umbrella or at least be wearing rain gear hahaha. I just feel weird being out and about in a white tshirt during a downpour . I always ask my friends what the weather is like in their town before I visit so I can prepare my outfit. But since it's rainy season I'm usually wearing my rain hat and raincoat anyways so I'm fine!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 30, 2020)

The sound of dripping water running through the umbrella is pleasant to hear!

I am also an umbrella collector fanatic like @Darcy94x! I usually use it in front of my guests who visit my island for catalog trades.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 30, 2020)

yatsushiro said:


> The sound of dripping water running through the umbrella is pleasant to hear!
> 
> I am also an umbrella collector fanatic like @Darcy94x! I usually use it in front of my guests who visit my island for catalog trades.


Yes! I actually find that noise pleasant to hear in real life. I love rain and storms they really are so pretty!!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 30, 2020)

Only when I am aimlessly wondering around bored. Otherwise I am constantly switching tools, which makes it a hassle to carry an umbrella.


----------



## IronDefender (Jun 30, 2020)

I never used to in previous games but as of NH I've started doing it more cause I like the aesthetic plus my villagers wouldn't stop bothering me about if I caught a cold


----------



## Skandranon (Jun 30, 2020)

Sometimes I do, but often need to hold tools so dont


----------



## niko2 (Jun 30, 2020)

No but I like to wear a rain hat lol


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm always with a shovel or a net on hands so I just used it a few times at first when I got the game haha


----------



## O w O (Jun 30, 2020)

I always have one in my tool row in my inventory just in case. My favorite is the one that looks like a giant cosmos flower! Sometimes I dress up like a frog when it rains though, so the umbrella isn't always needed.


----------

